# 'Nother Noobie



## cops25 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi all, this is technically my second post, but who's counting LOL

 A little background: I'm 33, I just got back into lifting after surgery. I've been lurking for awhile, as I haven't really found anything to post....most of the questions I've had were answered in other threads, and I dont think I'm nearly qualified to answer any yet, so even though you may not see my name pop up that often (for now), I'm here, absorbing info like a sponge


----------



## madden player (Jul 17, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> ...I'm here, absorbing info like a sponge


Awesome, there is always something new to learn.  I haunted these pages for a month before I had to post a question that I did not know the answer to.

Anyhow, welcome aboard .


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2004)

cops25 welcome to IM!


----------

